

Will the QWERTY keyboard disappear? - yoyogirlie
http://blog.expectlabs.com/post/37120188695/are-qwertys-days-numbered

======
vxNsr
It would be more accurate to ask: Will the keyboard disappear?

Calling it a QWERTY keyboard implies that other versions such as DVORAK will
live on, or that someone will reconfigure the keyboard for even faster typing.

